# looking for the right term



## twinkletoes (Aug 7, 2003)

Just a quick question today:

Our school is pretty light on the terminology, so I'm looking for a couple of terms here.  

I was trying to explain in a kenpo class the idea of keeping things in front of the center when manipulating joints, and couldn't think of the "kenpo way to say it."  The specific was why I would stand with my right foot forward as opposed to my left, if I was holding someone's locked elbow to my left side (left holding wrist, right applying pressure to the elbow).  

Angle of Efficiency?  Easier to maintain the angle of disturbance?  Something like that?

~TT


----------



## Doc (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *Just a quick question today:
> 
> Our school is pretty light on the terminology, so I'm looking for a couple of terms here.
> ...


Rather than attempt to be too specific, speak in general terms of "Positve Body Posture" as opposed to "Incorrect positioning." This can and will apply to many things. Decriptive terminology for manipulations are difficult. We developed many over the years. The secret is always make your terminology describe as much as possible the action you wish to relay. Others may be more conceptual but still should refer to specific actions. Avoid subjective terminology that essentially have no meaning like, "elastic rebounding mass gravitational engagement." 

Beauty may be skin deep, but dumb is forever.


----------

